# Antibiotic or fungicide help needed for shrimp



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

Is Maracyn TC or Erythromicine shrimp save? if it does not contain copper?

What fungicides are shrimp safe? Help!


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

METHYLENE BLUE is an antifungal that I have heard is shrimp safe (several people have said they used it without any issues)

Maracyn and Erythromicine are antibiotics not fungicides, Look on the back of the package and see if it says it contains copper. If it doesn't then you are probably ok. 

What exactly are you trying to treat?


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

there is some sort of peculiar growth on the glass of my tank. One growth attached itself to a shrimp. To this point, no one has identified it. the idea of snail eggs came to mind, bit isn't. Something like a fungal or bacterial growth. Maybe even a animal colony. forms a small half ball attached to the glass at a single point.


----------



## JohnPaul (Aug 28, 2006)

Sounds like hydra to me. Does it look like sort of a little white "tree", where it attaches to the glass (or plants or driftwood) in one spot and then has little tiny "arms" almost? If so, that's hydra.

If that sounds like what it is, then check out this info:
Hydra Elimination in Shrimp Tanks

If it's something else, then...hmmm...a picture would be really helpful.


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

Not hydra.. been there, done that...got the panacur. Worked a charm.










and a drawing of it.


----------

